# Vintage Fuji Thread



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Any participants?

Looking around for a Fuji from the 1980s


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Fuji Thrill, almost sure from the 1980s...

...Didn't find a lot in researching, but nice 4130 Cro-mo, feels pretty light except for the boat anchor bottom bracket, and headset, they get tossed first, didn't get time to clean and measure it, but sure looks like short chainstays. Will make a nice retro build.

Here's a linky to more Fuji, including history:
Fuji Advanced Sports - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I predict crickets for this thread. Might be a few Fuji lovers out there.


----------



## penvosea (Jul 28, 2012)

Goodluck


----------



## mike GT (Aug 9, 2010)

mine 85 mt fuji , lovely


----------



## its-all-good (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice I like the 85 Fuji. :thumbsup:


----------



## StanleyButterfly (Nov 4, 2009)

Fujis are not great bikes. I'm surprised people have kept them. Mine was ghost jumped and now is probably in the ravine where I left it.


----------



## mike GT (Aug 9, 2010)

i know very little about them , but this one is very nice , it rides well to and was recently thrashed down the red/ black at innerliethen 
first photo was taken at glentress on the 35 anniversary of mtb's


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for the responses...
...yes it's just another bicycle, but it has special meaning to me...

... as basically the deal with mine was a long time friend had the frameset in his shop since years ago he was a Fuji dealer and recently he closed up and knew I would take care of it, so he offered it to me.

It would be very difficult to find all the original parts so I decided to try to find parts from that era at least to be in the correct time frame. When its done and I ride it if I feel it is worth I might upgrade it as far as possible to modern era parts and use it as fav. 

mike GT

Brake look very interesting!


----------



## bloud (Sep 4, 2010)

I recently picked this one up; I had been looking for a tall first year for quite some time and finally found this one no where near where I live. ;-) The is a 1984 Mt. Fuji.









It's all original down to tires and tubes. Someday I will get to cleaning it etc.

There are a few die-hard vintage Fuji fanatics out there, mostly for road bikes.


----------



## corwin1968 (Oct 8, 2011)

This was on Craigslist about a year ago and I almost bought it but another project took priority.


----------



## bloud (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow, they changed the tires but kept the dork-disc. ;-) You really don't see these too often. They are pretty decent made in Japan lugged frames.


corwin1968 said:


> This was on Craigslist about a year ago and I almost bought it but another project took priority.
> 
> View attachment 831843


----------



## corwin1968 (Oct 8, 2011)

bloud said:


> Wow, they changed the tires but kept the dork-disc. ;-) You really don't see these too often. They are pretty decent made in Japan lugged frames.


The guy who was selling it is a flipper. Probably half the bicycle adds on Craigslist are him. I wish I knew where he finds them all because he comes up with some pretty nice stuff.


----------



## mlong (Sep 19, 2013)

My first real bike was a neon orange Fuji Tahoe. My mom helped suppliment my allownce at age 10 to buy that bike new from the dealer. We were poor enough that pancakes several nights a week for dinner were not uncommon. I realize now how she must have sacrificed for it. The new Murry I had before it didn't last more than a couple weeks. I loved that Fuji and used to ride trails everyday. I never wore a helmet and went over the bars and wrecked all the time. I still cannot get over the aesthetic and simple function of these early 90's mountain bikes. I am bike less at the moment and pining to get my hands on something from this era!


----------

